

Show HN: Tetris AI Playground/Sandbox - mattbrenman

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mbrenman&#x2F;TetrisPlayground<p>I built this Tetris Playground for a class, and I built a few bots to play against it. I&#x27;d love to see what other people could build to play on it.<p>The goal was to make it work in a way that building new bots would be very straightforward and not involve understanding or writing Tetris game code.<p>I&#x27;d love any feedback on the system, and pull requests are absolutely welcome! Thanks for looking!
======
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized, so you'd be better off posting this with the
URL and then adding your text as a first comment to the thread. Good luck!

Edit: well, I'll be. You already did that:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9272927](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9272927).

~~~
xerophyte12932
would I be penalized if i resubmit this in the way you mentioned? Because this
looks pretty cool

~~~
dang
You wouldn't be penalized, except of course that you shouldn't put "Show HN"
in the title if it isn't your own work.

